# פספוסים



## cfu507

שלום, האם יש תרגום למילה פספוסים? אני מתכוונת לאותם סרטונים כמו בסדרה פספוסים. איך קוראים לסוג הסרטונים האלה באנגלית? תודה​


----------



## Mjolnir

I think they're called "bloopers".


----------



## cfu507

Hi Mjolnir, I googled the word you gave me and you are right. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Mjolnir

No problem, I'm happy to help


----------



## david314

_Bloopers_ are a little different, and refer to public and embarrassing _mistakes_ (eg., a model falling down, an athlete missing a very easy shot). If you are referring to the Israeli show (where the dude with the cigar _tricks_ people), we call these: *practical jokes on** hidden camera*, or *candid camera*. MTV calls it *to get punked*. I hope that helps.


----------



## cfu507

Thanks. You both were very helpful.
I thought about home made movies, when a monkey, for example, steals your food at the Zoo. This is probably bloopers.

David, you wrote me *to get punked* - what is the meaning of punked. I only found the word punk as a noun and adjective, without the ed. Is it a real word, or just became a word because the TV show named punk'd?

Thanks again


----------



## Mjolnir

There's a show called Punk'd, and as David said, it's a hidden camera practical joke show.

"Punk'd" isn't a real word (yet), but "you've been punk'd" means "you've been had" or עבדו עליך.

אני לא זוכר מה יגאל שילון אומר (ואם בכלל יש לו ביטוי כזה), אבל פאנק'ד היא המקבילה האמריקאית​


----------



## cfu507

Mjolnir, Thanks


----------



## בעל-חלומות

Mjolnir said:


> "Punk'd" isn't a real word (yet), but "you've been punk'd" means "you've been had" or עבדו עליך.
> 
> אני לא זוכר מה יגאל שילון אומר (ואם בכלל יש לו ביטוי כזה), אבל פאנק'ד היא המקבילה האמריקאית​


אז זה כמו ה"אההההה" ששומעים ברקע כל פעם שהוא מראה את פניו לנמתח...למרות שגם שמעתי אנשים שפשוט אומרים "פספסת, א-או א-או פספסת" כמו בשיר התכנית.​


----------



## Mjolnir

בעל-חלומות said:


> אז זה כמו ה"אההההה" ששומעים ברקע כל פעם שהוא מראה את פניו לנמתח...למרות שגם שמעתי אנשים שפשוט אומרים "פספסת, א-או א-או פספסת" כמו בשיר התכנית.​



כן, זה! כשהמנחה יוצא ואז בעצם הנמתח מגלה שמתחו אותו המנחה אומר
You've been punk'd!
וזה סימן ההיכר שלו כמו הסיגר וה"אההה" או ה"פספסת" של שילון​


----------

